# Pigeon won't fly, what's wrong?



## amorso

Hello everyone. I live in Las Vegas and on Tuesday night when I came home after work there was a Pigeon just standing in the corner by my door. I walked right next to him and he wouldn't move. I have wild bird seed at my apartment because I sometimes enjoy feeding the pigeons so I threw some outside for him to eat. After watching a while he pecked and ate a few of the seeds but basically just stood in the corner. I decided to bring him inside. When I went to pick him up he didn't attempt to move or fly away. I put him in a cardboard box with food and water for the night. On Wednesday it's just much of the same, he just stands is one spot with his feathers all puffed up. He pooped some in the box and I can't tell if he ate but I assume he did because the seeds were splashed all over the box, maybe he just knocked them over. It didn't look like he drank the water. 



Wednesday night after work I went to take him out of the box, to see if he can move around of fly. He tries to slap me with his wing whenever I go to pick him up but he never attempts to fly away. I let him stand on the palm of my hand and a few times he would jump off, wings spread like he wants to fly but he just falls to the floor. I tried just letting him roam around my room but he won't, he just stops somewhere and puffs up his feathers and just stands there. He did poop solid a few times on my floor. There is no sign of injury to this bird so I don't quite understand what's wrong or what I can do. I don't know if he's sick or too young to fly or what.... 

I'm hiding him in my room because if my roommate found out he was in the house he would **** himself. I'm also worried that if the bird has disease or lice I'm going to get it, it this true? I put on plastic gloves when handling the pigeon and wash my hands after any contact. I'm just an animal lover and feel bad for the bird. We have stray cats all over my neighborhood and figured the pigeon wouldn't have made the night if I didn't bring him in. Any advise or information would be greatly appreciated. I tried attaching photos but it didn't work. Thank you


----------



## kunju

Thanks for rescuing the poor bird. There are detailed instructions on how to care for a rescued bird in this link
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-11265.html
The bird might be a baby, which could be why it can't fly. Or it could be sick, hence the puffed up appearance. You need to check if he is eating. Or you can check the amount he has pooped (this gives an idea of how much went in). A normal adult pigeon poops about 20 times in a day.
Also make sure he is drinking, and has access to clean drinking water at all times.
Can you describe his poop a bit? And catch him with a towel, and carefully examine him for any wounds or lost feathers (bald spots), or anything else abnormal. 
The bird could have ticks or flea, but you are not going to get them, as they like to stay on the pigeon itself. 
Good luck in discreetly caring for your little friend!


----------



## amorso

Trying to upload a pic, let's see if it works.


----------



## amorso

Another pic


----------



## amorso

Oh yeah, I also wanted to add that he make some "clicking" noise too. I actually thought he was eating because the noise sounds like a bird pecking at seed while eating but he wasn't eating. He was just standing in one spot as always with the clicking sound. Oh well, I'm going to bed so hopefully there will be some help on here when I wake. Thanks


----------



## Skyeking

*Thank you for helping the youngster.

PLEASE follow guidelines in link provided above by kunju. They are the most crucial steps to saving the birds life. WARMTH first, HYDRATION second , and then FEED. You may have to hand feed the bird as it may not not eat enough on its own. *


----------



## kunju

Just saw this post while searching for clicking sounds, hope this helps.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pigeon-with-clicking-noise-57150.html

Hold him with a towel, and look inside his mouth in good light for some white-yellow deposits. Even if the mouth is clear, canker could be present elsewhere inside the pigeon, so it is best to treat for canker to be on the safe side. You get metronidazole for canker, which is also a human drug. You need to provide 50 mg of metronidazole once daily, for 5-10 days. 
Or , like the post says, it could be air sac mites or a respiratory infection causing the clicking sounds. 
Hope he is eating and drinking. Otherwise you need to start hand-feeding.


----------



## spirit wings

well instead of telling you what you need to do, we may need to find out if you may want to go the way of finding the bird a rehabber that handles these things? here is one contact you may try.

wild animal infirmary of NV
2902eagle street
carson city NV 
775-849-0345

If you are wanting to care for him and need a vet here is one that will see feral pigeons.
Lemmon Animal Hosp '
9255 lemmon dr Reno NV
775-972-7700


----------



## amorso

*update....*

Hello everyone. I want to post and update and ask a few more questions. So the pigeon is currently living in my courtyard, it's like a little backyard that I have between my back door and garage. I put a box with a blanket in the corner and left him food and water and he seems to be doing ok but he still can't fly. I checked inside his mouth and everything looks good, it's pink with no obstructions or anything funny looking. There are no signs of injury anywhere on his body either. The one thing I did notice while holding him was this bone in his chest. There's this bone that runs north and south on his chest that kinda sticks out a little and looks a little slanted. I know nothing about birds so this may be normal, but I'd though I'd ask about it because I just don't know why he can't fly. 



Based on the pictures I provided, it this bird possibly too young to fly? Or is it an adult? When sitting in my courtyard a few other pigeons will fly in. I start throwing seeds on the ground and it's a fast pace scramble for them to eat. My pigeon gets involved and does eat but not with much urgency, he kinda gets pushed around by the others, but he is eating. Also, I put water out and he doesn't really seem to drink much if any at all. Today I put my finger in the water and splashed around a little and he took a sip, I mean a little sip and that was it. He was walking around normal with the other birds, although at a bit slower pace, but when they aren't around he just stands in one place or runs in his new box home in the corner. I know nothing about birds but by my observations it just seems like he may be very young and not sure of what to do. He has a safe home in my courtyard until he can figure out his flying issues but any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kunju

Thanks for the update. I think you have a good situation there, because your pigeon gets to see other pigeons everyday, and when he is finally fit one day he will have a flock to join and fly with. Keep feeding the birds who come into your courtyard. Pigeons live in a flock,, so if you wish to eventually release your pigeon, you need to release into a flock ideally.

I am afraid I don't have much ideas on what is wrong with your pigeon, except for the possibility that perhaps he is a juvenile just learning to fly. Which he will learn in no time by imitating the others. 
Canker need not be visible inside the mouth, so you can treat with metronidazole for a week just to be sure. Another possible symptom of canker is bad breath. Are the clicking sounds still there? 
The bone you are seeing is the breastbone, which will be visibly protruding for a skinny pigeon. 
As long as you saw him taking a sip, I guess he will drink on his own. Just let him know where the water is, and keep it in the same location everyday. They drink water in a matter of seconds, so we are likely to miss seeing them drinking.
Thanks for giving him a safe place to stay and heal.


----------



## amorso

*update 2....*

So my little buddy seems to be doing real well, but still not flying. He is eating and drinking well, he's still a little timid around the other pigeons that fly in my courtyard though. Yesterday morning he was on the table in the courtyard and the table top is 3 feet off the ground. He could have hopped on a chair to get on the table or fly up there. He then jumped off of it and kinda flew but more like glided to the other side of the courtyard. He's done the jump and glide several times while on the table but has never taken off. When the other birds fly away I see him crouch down like he wants to jump and take off with them but he never tries it, I don't know why. 

Never the less, he is showing improvement. I'm still wondering if he's a youngster that hasn't learned how to fly yet instead of being sick or injured. He seems like he's apprehensive to take off and fly, I know he wants to because I see the crouch down like he wants to take off but he just never tries it, it's strange. Just wanted to update and see if there's anything more I can do or if everybody thinks he's a youngster that will learn in time. Thanks!


----------



## kunju

Glad that he is atleast attempting like the others. I don't know anything about how young birds learn to fly. But perhaps it is short-distance glides first, who knows? 

I have a bird who can't fly, because of nervous issues. He kind of crashes into places whenever he tries to practice. And he looks a lot like your pigeon too! 
I know that PMV can cause problems in flying. So does head trauma.


----------



## Hannaken

amorso said:


> Hello everyone. I live in Las Vegas and on Tuesday night when I came home after work there was a Pigeon just standing in the corner by my door. I walked right next to him and he wouldn't move. I have wild bird seed at my apartment because I sometimes enjoy feeding the pigeons so I threw some outside for him to eat. After watching a while he pecked and ate a few of the seeds but basically just stood in the corner. I decided to bring him inside. When I went to pick him up he didn't attempt to move or fly away. I put him in a cardboard box with food and water for the night. On Wednesday it's just much of the same, he just stands is one spot with his feathers all puffed up. He pooped some in the box and I can't tell if he ate but I assume he did because the seeds were splashed all over the box, maybe he just knocked them over. It didn't look like he drank the water.
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday night after work I went to take him out of the box, to see if he can move around of fly. He tries to slap me with his wing whenever I go to pick him up but he never attempts to fly away. I let him stand on the palm of my hand and a few times he would jump off, wings spread like he wants to fly but he just falls to the floor. I tried just letting him roam around my room but he won't, he just stops somewhere and puffs up his feathers and just stands there. He did poop solid a few times on my floor. There is no sign of injury to this bird so I don't quite understand what's wrong or what I can do. I don't know if he's sick or too young to fly or what....
> 
> I'm hiding him in my room because if my roommate found out he was in the house he would **** himself. I'm also worried that if the bird has disease or lice I'm going to get it, it this true? I put on plastic gloves when handling the pigeon and wash my hands after any contact. I'm just an animal lover and feel bad for the bird. We have stray cats all over my neighborhood and figured the pigeon wouldn't have made the night if I didn't bring him in. Any advise or information would be greatly appreciated. I tried attaching photos but it didn't work. Thank you


there was a pigeon in my balcony , it won't eat , it gave it some water, it drank some but it didn't fly away, I was worried that something's wrong, but when I saw your article , i got it , I will do what you did


----------

